# Vorrei parlare del perché...



## ~Тнє Иєνєяєи∂Ιиg Ѕтσяу~

Buon pomeriggio a tutti!
Per iniziare un discorso di letteratura, vorrei riuscire a rendere in francese la seguente frase:"Vorrei cominciare parlando del perché Jean Racine può essere considerato un autore classico." È sbagliato dire:"Je voudrais commencer en parlant du pourquoi Jean Racine peut être considéré un auteur classique."

Grazie a coloro che mi risponderanno


----------



## Thime

Ciao! 
Ecco il mio suggerimento:
"_je voudrais commencer_ (mon discours) _en parlant de le motif pour lequel_..."


----------



## ~Тнє Иєνєяєи∂Ιиg Ѕтσяу~

Thime said:


> Ciao!
> Ecco il mio suggerimento:
> "_je voudrais commencer_ (mon discours) _en parlant *DU *motif pour lequel_..."



Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Thime

Hai perfettamente ragione tu @The Neverending Story!
Mi sono appena resa conto del grave errore: de + le  = du


----------



## bearded

Salve
Forse si potrebbe dire ' Je voudrais commencer mon discours en mentionnant (ou citant) la raison pour laquelle..'   oppure
''je voudrais commencer mon discours par l'explication du motif pour lequel..''


----------



## toinon

Salve, 
Je vous propose la phrase suivante : 
"J'aimerais, pour commencer, parler de la raison pour laquelle..."

"J'aimerais" est plus utilisé que "je voudrais" dans ce contexte. 
Qualifier soi-même son propos de "discours" est prétentieux. Ma proposition, en évitant "par/du/pour lequel" est également moins lourde.


----------



## matoupaschat

> Qualifier soi-même son propos de "discours" est prétentieux


... ou ça dénote une pointe d'humour, d'auto-dérision


----------

